# Gould/ITE service box



## veteran61 (May 3, 2017)

I'm having trouble getting a gould 2pole 220/25a breaker out of the box. the left side singles come out easy by just sliding out but the right side appear to be locked in and un-movable I'm an old fart and can't see too well anymore but it appears i'm missing something . 

Does anyone know exactly how these breakers mount in the box and how to get them out ?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If it's a 25 A breaker, it was probably to an air conditioner or water heater and is burned to the bus. As far as I know, those are snap in breakers and should just pulled out, unless there is a hold down screw or bar. You might have to destroy it to remove it. Siemens is the right replacement breaker for that panel by the way.


----------



## veteran61 (May 3, 2017)

Yes it was to hot water tank, and it is still a good breaker, however we updated to a more efficient and larger tank which requires a 30A breaker. So I really don't want to destroy it . I have another slot available but wiring is short in box I would have to run a new wire. No signs of any heat damage visible but doesn't mean there isn't. Thanks for comment !


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Shut the main of a pry that bitch out.


----------



## veteran61 (May 3, 2017)

I seriously don't want to destroy it ! thanks anyways . but it's almost to that point _lol
these breakers are getting harder and harder to find replacements for. and this is in my home not a paying Job. otherwise it would be gone.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

If it were my home, it would be gone. What if it malfunctioned and caused a fire?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

veteran61 said:


> I seriously don't want to destroy it ! thanks anyways . but it's almost to that point _lol
> these breakers are getting harder and harder to find replacements for. and this is in my home not a paying Job. otherwise it would be gone.


I can understand if you don't want to damage the buss but I would abandon the use of that breaker if you have room for another in the panel.

Welcome aboard by the way!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can understand if you don't want to damage the buss but I would abandon the use of that breaker if you have room for another in the panel.
> 
> Welcome aboard by the way!


I agree, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> I agree, I wouldn't trust it.


Yup, damaged connections can do real bad things when you least expect them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup, damaged connections can do real bad things when you least expect them.


Water heater circuits are the worst. Multiple element failures over the years. Multiple resets on those shorted elements, and you get this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> Water heater circuits are the worst. Multiple element failures over the years. Multiple resets on those shorted elements, and you get this.


Yeah man, those could have had much worse results!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

veteran61 said:


> I have another slot available but wiring is short in box I would have to run a new wire.


\
Can't splice short pieces in panel to reach new breaker location?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

veteran61 said:


> I seriously don't want to destroy it ! thanks anyways . but it's almost to that point _lol
> these breakers are getting harder and harder to find replacements for. and this is in my home not a paying Job. otherwise it would be gone.


Harder to find? They are a Siemens. I will sell you a used 230 for $22.


----------



## veteran61 (May 3, 2017)

No splicing in short pieces for me it's just a personal thing ... and thanks but no used ones either and yes even though Siemens have many replacements they didn't have any in all of my local suppliers within 150 miles of me it would have to be a mail order thing and well I'm just not real comfortable with that from previous attempts @ trying to get electrical supplies from the internet or through mail Just because of where I live ... way way way out in the woods - Google can't even find me - lol


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

veteran61 said:


> No splicing in short pieces for me it's just a personal thing ... and thanks but no used ones either and yes even though Siemens have many replacements they didn't have any in all of my local suppliers within 150 miles of me it would have to be a mail order thing and well I'm just not real comfortable with that from previous attempts @ trying to get electrical supplies from the internet or through mail Just because of where I live ... way way way out in the woods - Google can't even find me - lol


You can't even take a breaker out of the panel. You shouldn't be picky now.


----------



## veteran61 (May 3, 2017)

if it is found to be damaged it will be gone for sure but at this point it isn't clear it is damaged unless being stuck is from being damaged ... what I need to know first is if there is any thing holding it like screw, clamp, tabs, or otherwise anything i'm just not seeing due to my eyesight so can anyone say for absiolute that there is nothing holding these breakers in? if not then I will rip it out -lol


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This has already been answered.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

backstay said:


> Water heater circuits are the worst. Multiple element failures over the years. Multiple resets on those shorted elements, and you get this.


what? a burnt QO panel? I didnt think that was possible. I thought QO was indestructible.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

drspec said:


> what? a burnt QO panel? I didnt think that was possible. I thought QO was indestructible.


I've seen 5 with this same problem.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

backstay said:


> I've seen 5 with this same problem.


I was being sarcastic. Ive seen just as many if not more burnt QO panels than others.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

drspec said:


> I was being sarcastic. Ive seen just as many if not more burnt QO panels than others.


I figrued that after I reread your post. Some QO fanboys believe that though.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

veteran61 said:


> No splicing in short pieces for me it's just a personal thing


Easy!

Trace path of existing cable

cut in junction box

fish new cable to panel

no splicing short pieces!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

veteran61 said:


> No splicing in short pieces for me it's just a personal thing ...


You should give up on that because it's fu*king stupid.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

new panel


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

just go ahead and build a new house, problem solved


----------

